# Classic Pan and Fontana Horror - ON SALE and on KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Classic Pan and Fontana Horror: Stories from the Top-Selling British Anthology Series

'Better late than never,' as the saying goes.

The Pan Book of Horror began in 1959 and ran for twenty-five editions under Herbert van Thal's editorship. The first edition of The Fontana Book of Great Horror stories came out in 1966, and the series continued for sixteen more issues before closing down. The Fontana Book of Great Ghost stories was started in 1964 under Robert Aickman's stewardship, and closed down in 1984 under R. Chetwynd-Hayes'. Pan Horror actually crawled on for five more -- less respected -- issues after van Thal died, but the plain truth is that by the mid-Eighties, this golden age of short British horror fiction was pretty well over, never to return.

'Timing is everything' is another pertinent saying here. My writing career only began in 1979, and since most of my output for the first couple of years was science fiction I only ever got a limited shot at appearing in these three classic anthology series.

And yet I'm very glad indeed I took that shot, because these titles were a phenomenon at the time and have since become legendary. Who on earth is interested in some tattered old paperbacks with garish covers from several decades back? Well, as it turns out, quite a lot of people, because in 2010 Back from the Dead: The Legacy of the Pan Book of Horror -- a collection of new stories from the contributors to the original series -- was launched at the World Horror Convention in Brighton, England, complete with author panels, signings, and readings. Hundreds of keen fans attended, and when the hardback edition of the book finally went on sale it was cleared off the shelves in twenty minutes flat.

Horror fans not only love and practically revere those books, they remember them very clearly. And on a personal note, I get this proven every time that I attend a gathering of fantasy people. I'll start chatting to some stranger in his late thirties or early forties. He'll ask me who I am, and when I tell him he'll go: "Hey, aren't you that guy who had those stories in Pan and Fontana Horror? I read those when I was a kid."

The last guy who did that even knew the final line to Child of Ice, my first Pan Horror tale. Which, 33 years after the story was first published, is pretty amazing.

Pan and Fontana Horror/Ghosts weren't merely cult events or even phenomena, they were a big part of the history of horror literature, and I feel privileged and lucky to have been a part of it.

Here are my contributions, with a couple of related stories from that period thrown in for good measure.

Why's it doing so well in the UK? Take a look at the reviews.

CLASSIC PAN & FONTANA HORROR is now available as a paperback too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And thanks to every who's bought this collection so far.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more short fiction coming out on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In fact, I'll have a new collection up on Kindle this coming week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up ... with more fiction to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up, together with some superhero fiction. See the last two covers on my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more coming next month. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a big new book to come in April. Meanwhile, there's plenty to take a look at, including a crime novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is selling well in the UK. Why not take a look, and see what people there like about it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that thing. Take a look at a sample of this popular book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out why it's still selling.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Much of my fiction of Kindle -- such as the stories in this book, for instance -- has previously seen print in magazines and anthos. But there's new work of mine being uploaded all the time. Check out the full list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More fiction is on the way this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a new Raine's Landing novel in progress right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections, including this one -- are available for minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are now on sale at 99c (plus any fees) in all formats. They include 3 full-length Raine's Landing dark fantasy adventures -- the first, Dark Rain, was originally published by Eos/HarperCollins -- a huge collection of my horror stories, my near future African detective thriller The Electric Shaman -- episodes of which were first published in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine -- and The Complete Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century. Take advantage of this offer while it lasts.

Details here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But this is always 99c, and very popular in the UK. Find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Give the first story a sample. It's a well-known one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've extended the sale for a few days, but you're now drinking at the Last Chance Saloon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

CP&FH is now on Smashwords too.

Details here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And Nook, Kobo, etc.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the links are on my website, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2016, everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More new fiction -- and old -- coming to Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, this one remains a popular collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's my best selling collection in the UK. Find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's selling in the US too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this eBook continues to sell well. I put it together over the Xmas break last year, and am very glad I did so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Includes stories set in New York City, Paris, and London. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These are the stories that made my early reputation as a horror writer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sample them and find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These are some of my personal favorite stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All but one of them from a bygone age.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The final one was published a few years back.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In a tribute antho to the original Pan Horror series, with some of the original authors.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Horror stories, old, new, and in between.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With even more to come this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not to mention plenty of stories in other genres than horror.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's fusion -- cross-genre -- fiction too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But each of the stories in this collection has an introduction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A little sample of horror fiction history, dealing with top British editors of the genre.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection is available for free for those who have Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out why this collection is so popular in the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it continues to be that way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But yes ... it's started to find a readership in the US as well. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is also the case this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you enjoy it, my friends in the States.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And Happy Holidays to all my US readers,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very good 2017 to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Let's hope it's better than the last one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hard to tell which way it's going at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Stories from classic UK anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Each with an explanation of their origin, the editors involved, and so on. A little piece of horror fiction history.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's available for minimum price too!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just the same as many of my books on Kindle There's even a sale of the longer ones at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my novels and longer collections on Kindle are currently on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Take advantage of this offer while it lasts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my larger Kindle eBooks isn't going to last for too much longer. Take a look at it while you've still time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer is still open to Kindle readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer is continuing for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm recently back from a great week's vacation, and will be posting about it on Facebook before too much longer. Oh ... and I've decided to keep the Special Offer on my larger eBooks going for another while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing. Go ahead and take advantage of it ... get some full-length novels and long collections for a fraction of their normal price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good news ... the Special Offer is continuing into August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

-And that will continue to be the case throughout this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You've still got a chance this month. Grab yourself a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on all of my eBooks into part of September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good news. The SPECIAL OFFER on most of my eBooks is continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will this offer go on into October? Why wait to find out? Get hold of a copy now at this special price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a chance to get most of my eBook novels and collections at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case, guys. And much of the self-published fiction included in this offer first appeared in print, from conventional publishers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that continues into the month of November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is almost over. Take advantage while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on my full-length novels and longer collections is nearly over. This is almost your last chance to grab some.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you all ... especially my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a terrific 2018.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take advantage of the offers on my eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm extending the 99c Offer on my self-published novels and longer collections for a little longer, And the professionally published ones are at good prices too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the same is true this week. Why not take advantage of my generous mood?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But it's still going this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case. But not forever. Get some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This popular collection is no longer on Special Offer, but is still available at a terrific price. Take a look at the reviews for this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this collection is once again available for 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this big collection is still available on a 99c Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of my eBook are still available for 99c. Why not take advantage, readers?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The same is true this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new eBooks being added to the list constantly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my e-books continues.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Something to read on vacation ... and for a great price. Have a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of this fiction has seen professional publication before the rights reverted to me and I released a version on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection continues to sell well in the UK. Find out why here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That is still the case. Readers in the UK love those old-time paperback anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been writing short stories -- mostly supernatural and horror ones -- for several decades now. And they always sell to magazines and good anthologies. This is a collection of the best of them, and is currently #19>Short Stories> Horror on Amazon in the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still selling very well in the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Very Happy Xmas to you all, good readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is now available in paperback as well as Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Kindle is at Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Here's your chance to grab a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to take a look at these books, horror fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out why this collection has sold so well in the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my self-published eBooks are currently on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, horror fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer deals are still in place for most of my eBooks. Professionally published fiction at a bargain price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer Price is still in effect.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, including full-length novels and some huge collections. Use the links below to check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of the fiction included in this Special Offer first went into print from professional publishing houses.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In top magazines and anthologies, that is.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my books are at the minimum 99c price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this well-praised collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still selling well in the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including the paperback version of this popular collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out why it's selling well in the UK ... and then get in on the act.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If you don't know about the Pan and Fontana antho series, I explain in the introduction to this book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Happy 2020 to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

To mark the start of the new decade, this and other eBooks are on Minimum Price Sale for a short while. Grab a copy while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Sale is still continuing. Take advantage of this price while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here is another chance to make that purchase.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still at Sale Price at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great value eBook for horror/supernatural fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With some very enthusiastic reviews, you'll notice.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this eBook for a great low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many readers in the UK already have.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks on Kindle are at low prices and available to read on KU too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Supernatural, dark fantasy and horror fiction, all of it with top reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all of it at the lowest price that Amazon allows.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my eBooks are at a Special Offer Price right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can now read this complete collection on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And with my other collections combined, you get a month's reading of supernatural and horror fiction ... all of it available on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my fiction on Kindle -- horror, ghosts, dark fantasy, sf, crime -- is now available to read on KU. Check out the full list: Tony Richards


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this whole collection of short stories is Free on Kindle for a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it is On Sale.


----------

